# vista ultimate black edition or windows 7?



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm tired of XP what would be better windows vista or windows 7?


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2009)

Since you have to pay for Vista, I'd get Windows 7.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2009)

windows 7


----------



## RevengE (Apr 6, 2009)

Well vista is great and will more than likely be coming down in price when W7 releases. IMO they are both great it just depends on what you want to spend? If more wait for 7, if you want to save some cash Vista. EDIT: if w7 is free which I did not know than W7 LOL!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 6, 2009)

Definitely go with Windows 7! I've been using it since MS released build 7000 to the public and I don't think I will ever be going back to XP. It's also soooo much faster than XP, and Vista IMO.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 6, 2009)

I still prefer Vista64. I didn't like 7 at all.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 6, 2009)

Vista 64-Bit

Just a small tip ...

After you install vista disable the following 3 services

Superfetch
Windows Search
System restore


----------



## craigo (Apr 6, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> Vista 64-Bit
> 
> Just a small tip ...
> 
> ...



Why would you do that?

Oh and i would say vista x64..operating systems have a teething period in which you may get a bit frustrated if installed on your primary system, Windows7 (well the build i have installed) still lacks many of the features vista has.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I think disabling System Restore is kind of a dumb idea, what are you going to do if your installation get's screwed up?!


----------



## Kursah (Apr 6, 2009)

If you absolutely need a new OS now, Vista x64 is the way to go, with SP1, it's fast, stable, easy to work with, I could never go back. I have used 7 beta 7000, and loved it too...it uses a lot of Vista (because it's built on vista), usues a lot of the same icons, visual themes, but is even faster, the taskbar is different (you can change it if you don't like it), though load up rocketdock.

I don't tune much in Vista, I still disable UAC, and manually set Page File to the same fixed size min/max, get rid of the recycle bin, and go. Gaming is top notch, I have drivers for all my stuff, the only program I have that I gotta run in compatability mode is HDTach, set to Xp Sp2 compatability and it works fine...never actually had that work before in XP.

If you feel you can wait, 7 should be really good and will have all the good aspects of Vista and some better polish, fit and finish. Though there is about 2X the icons in control panel, and the current beta is not supported by PunkBuster so many games like the Battlefield series, CoD4, FFoW will not work online without a PBKick error due to OS incompatability. You could always download and try the Beta, I dunno if MS is still giving out keys though. I'm not using mine though, so if you go that route PM me. The beta should be good till around August, and hopefully by then 7 will be very close to being released...but if it needs more work I hope they do delay it. Though my initial feelings of 7 were very good, I will move from Vista to 7 in the future.

Hope that helps!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 6, 2009)

should of probably made this into a poll, but it seems like vista 64 is something to get


well, imma find a way to get the windows 7 beta. but the beta ends in july so i read but I figured I should get vista or something cause xp is good and all but......once 7 comes out I will feel like Im using windows 98 or something if im still on xp,lol


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Definitely go with Windows 7! I've been using it since MS released build 7000 to the public and I don't think I will ever be going back to XP. It's also soooo much faster than XP, and Vista IMO.



A lot of programs don't work properly on W7 right?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> A lot of programs don't work properly on W7 right?



Well, so far, I have only found one.


----------



## Esse (Apr 6, 2009)

Windows 7!

Beta lasts until 2010 if you get one of the later versions.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 6, 2009)

Esse said:


> Windows 7!
> 
> Beta lasts until 2010 if you get one of the later versions.



are you sure? i read it ends in july


well since I dont feel like buying windows 7 once beta is up Imma just buy vista ultimate and get W7 once its released


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 6, 2009)

My vote is Win7. 

Beta 1 ends Aug1. RC1 is supposed to be released this month. 

I was going to upload beta 1 build 7000 but demonoid was being a douche and wouldn't let me upload it so I never did.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 6, 2009)

Vista x64. 
Windows 7 isn't finished still lots of bugs. One of the earlier releases (7000 or something) wouldn't work on my system, lots and lots of errors.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 6, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Vista x64.
> Windows 7 isn't finished still lots of bugs. One of the earlier releases (7000 or something) wouldn't work on my system, lots and lots of errors.



Funny, I dont have those issues you claim.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 6, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Funny, I dont have those issues you claim.



Lol, yeah neither do I.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> Vista 64-Bit
> 
> Just a small tip ...
> 
> ...



Id disable Search myself.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 6, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Funny, I dont have those issues you claim.



I know most people report it woking fine, but i got issues. I only posted to remind the OP that windows7 is still Beta (or RC1 now?) and so will more likely encounter problems than when using vista.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't disable Superfetch. That's just dumb. It makes day to day use of your PC faster, and doesn't slow down your computer at all.

As far as Win7, I really, really liked it, but build 7000 does have a few bugs still. Can't wait to try the RC. Until then, Vista x64 is still my main OS.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Superfetch is a highly improved version of Prefectch, it makes apps open quicker because it caches a tag to the file requested, if you delete those files the scheme needs to rebuild the database, thus things will be slower launching.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 6, 2009)

Black Edition is Warez (cracked activation).  It's funny this thread wasn't deleted immediately.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 6, 2009)

only thing id say that was very useless was Indexing in XP.


----------



## laszlo (Apr 6, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Yeah I think disabling System Restore is kind of a dumb idea, what are you going to do if your installation get's screwed up?!




after full install you back-up all OS and whatever you have on "C" with Acronis or other program and you can restore all in about 5 min.

i never used sys restore and always is off but i have images of all installed pc by me and is the best thing ever i found.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 6, 2009)

laszlo said:


> after full install you back-up all OS and whatever you have on "C" with Acronis or other program and you can restore all in about 5 min.
> 
> i never used sys restore and always is off but i have images of all installed pc by me and is the best thing ever i found.



Ok but I still really don't see the point in turning it off, it's not like it takes up enormous amounts of disk space. System Restore on my current rig is only taking up a little over 700mb, so why would you want to waste a DVD or even more disk space to backup the ENTIRE OS while Sys Restore takes up very little space? And is disabling it going to make your computer faster? I highly doubt it.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 6, 2009)

I sold my copy of Vista, because I loved Win 7 so much, its my main OS now 

Will definetly be pre-ordering.

Oh and in both, I turn off the following (Either through services or some other means):

Windows Defender
Widnows Security Centre
Remote Registry
Indexing (Disabling Win Search disables searching all together in Win 7)
Windows Firewall
Action Center (Win 7)
Parental Controls


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Kursah said:


> If you absolutely need a new OS now, Vista x64 is the way to go, with SP1, it's fast, stable, easy to work with, I could never go back. I have used 7 beta 7000, and loved it too...it uses a lot of Vista (because it's built on vista), usues a lot of the same icons, visual themes, but is even faster, the taskbar is different (you can change it if you don't like it), though load up rocketdock.
> 
> I don't tune much in Vista, I still disable UAC, and manually set Page File to the same fixed size min/max, get rid of the recycle bin, and go. Gaming is top notch, I have drivers for all my stuff, the only program I have that I gotta run in compatability mode is HDTach, set to Xp Sp2 compatability and it works fine...never actually had that work before in XP.
> 
> ...



do your research again win 7 is not built on vista,its actualy built on older platform then vista!!!but it shears lots of stuff(like the looks)


----------



## Darknova (Apr 6, 2009)

At the moment, Vista x64.

Win7 is nice, and it's performance is much better than XP and Vista, but there's a lot of shit you can't disable, and as of this moment Microsoft have no intention of allowing you to. (Libraries? Homegroups? Even if I "disable" them they don't go away)

They've also removed a lot of features that have caused anger in a lot of people, especially older users, such as removing the classic Start Menu, I was surprised when I saw how many people went up in arms at hearing that news.


----------



## Xternal (Apr 6, 2009)

I wanted to try something different too, i chose Windows 7 Black Edition lol. I think thats a better choice for now since its free.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 6, 2009)

win7 with x64 bit


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 6, 2009)

Might I ask why this was posted in the "Linux/BSD/Mac OSX" section? It might be prudent to have a mod move it into the general software section, unless there is a mass conspiracy and Windows is really OS X in disguise...


----------



## Basard (Apr 6, 2009)

dude, i hate everything.....  go windows 7 though.... it's pretty godly, i used the beta, it's wayyyy better than vista... 

download the beta, you'll see..


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 6, 2009)

If your paying? 64 bit vista all the way. If your reluctant to pay - the latest build of windows 7.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 6, 2009)

the windows 7 beta is no longer available on the microsoft page, i dont know baout other places


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ultimate edition is a waste of money. Many seem to like 7 more (God knows why it's the same thing), so perhaps you will too. The important thing is it's free and won't be outdated in half a year a la vista. In other words, although vista is currently better, if your just getting antsy w/ XP I'd go w/ 7 to avoid shelling out dough.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 6, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Yeah I think disabling System Restore is kind of a dumb idea, what are you going to do if your installation get's screwed up?!



Its actually not "kind of dumb" 

When you first install an OS the second thing to install is anti-virus/spyware protection. Say you get a nasty virus/spyware and a restore point is created. You use system restore, and you reloaded the virus/spyware back onto the computer. 

Disable as many services as you can to free up resources. The more resources available to you means better performance.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 6, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> Its actually not "kind of dumb"
> 
> When you first install an OS the second thing to install is anti-virus/spyware protection. Say you get a nasty virus/spyware and a restore point is created. You use system restore, and you reloaded the virus/spyware back onto the computer.
> 
> Disable as many services as you can to free up resources. The more resources available to you means better performance.



I agree completely. I've never actually found a viable use for system restore.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 6, 2009)

Right... If you need to use system restore, its time to reload.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been able to fix failed installs and nasty virus infestations using system restore.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Ok but I still really don't see the point in turning it off, it's not like it takes up enormous amounts of disk space. System Restore on my current rig is only taking up a little over 700mb, so why would you want to waste a DVD or even more disk space to backup the ENTIRE OS while Sys Restore takes up very little space? And is disabling it going to make your computer faster? I highly doubt it.


It does make your computer slower when you want to install something. Besides that, it's pretty much useless anyway. It never works the way it's supposed to.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> It does make your computer slower when you want to install something. Besides that, it's pretty much useless anyway. It never works the way it's supposed to.



Never say never because it has worked fine for me at least 3 times.  It did fail once when everything was too screwed; it all depends on how screwed things are, it's good for fixing the small screw ups though.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 6, 2009)

Win 7 for sure as it's a tweaked Vista .  And sure it be much better when it's actually released.



Supreme0verlord said:


> Yeah I think disabling System Restore is kind of a dumb idea, what are you going to do if your installation get's screwed up?!



I always disable it as System restore as it  backs up viruses and 99% if not all virus scanners do not or cannot scan that folder.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Never say never because it has worked fine for me at least 3 times.  It did fail once when everything was too screwed; it all depends on how screwed things are, it's good for fixing the small screw ups though.



It worked for me 3 times as well, out of roughly 30 tries on various systems. It's a piece of garbage compared to a proper back up/imaging prog.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 6, 2009)

Install OS, drivers, tweak your settings/services, etc...

Image the drive and you have a complete back up. I use Norton Ghost to make an image and takes less then 30 minutes. Also, takes less then 30 minutes to restore.


----------



## professor (Apr 9, 2009)

I parted ways with Norton/Symantec a while back.  The few times in the past I used Norton to back up my drives I met with utter defeat and absolute data loss.  Most notably ironic, on one occasion I [eventually, and with help] discovered that an inimical virus or horse or something had taken up residence in the exponentially growing folder containg the Ghost images - and of course Norton didn't pick up on that little item....  So, does anyone have  a recommendation for an imaging/mirroring program?  I do have an external 250G HD if that helps.  I also have three other drives, but...


----------



## laszlo (Apr 9, 2009)

professor said:


> I parted ways with Norton/Symantec a while back.  The few times in the past I used Norton to back up my drives I met with utter defeat and absolute data loss.  Most notably ironic, on one occasion I [eventually, and with help] discovered that an inimical virus or horse or something had taken up residence in the exponentially growing folder containg the Ghost images - and of course Norton didn't pick up on that little item....  So, does anyone have  a recommendation for an imaging/mirroring program?  I do have an external 250G HD if that helps.  I also have three other drives, but...




Acronis true image


----------



## Polarman (Apr 9, 2009)

You can try out Vista for a month. Just get it from a friend install it without putting the key to try it out for 30 days (is itt 30 days? not sure). Anyway then try out 7 for a month. Then you can make a decision.


----------



## P0w3r3dUp (Apr 10, 2009)

vista x64
i dont like 7 ew


----------

